# Shimano Stradic Ci4+ RD and Shimano Sienna RD



## gnappi

Today I received my newest reel (the Stradic) and had a chance to test it out and compare its function and its much heftier price tag to the humble $45 Shimano Sienna. I bought the fairly unusual RD Stradic because I prefer rear drag reels, and it came up when I had the coin. I guess the planets aligned perfectly for me this past week. 

I'm not a pro, but I fish only freshwater a lot and catch lots of 2-4 pound LMB and Peacocks. Truthfully I think most "better" reels may be ill suited to such light duty but it is what it is and that's how I use them. My comments won't reflect how either reel might perform on smoker kings, cuda, dolphin or other open water fish. If you have a Stradic and think it's the best thing since bread and butter, good on you.

Up front let me say the Sienna is a very nice reel and performs Waayyy beyond its modest price tag and I like it a lot... and it's my fave light reel. I'm not fussy about "smooth" and frankly couldn't feel an anvil under my mattress let alone a pea, if I did feel the anvil, I'd move over and give it space. That said, I guess there are a LOT of very granular smooth fetishists out there because "smooth" seems to be the biggest compliment a reel gets, next up after that is drag.

Fishing today, straight away the 4 bearing (3bb + 1 roller) Sienna vs. the 7 bearing (6bb one roller) Stradic at 5x the cost is no less smooth than the Stradic. With a wide range of light to heavy lures (with 8 lb. test) I could detect no differences with a lure in or out of the water.

Sure the Stradic will spin on an empty spool *much* longer but I can't fish that way so the 3 extra bearings leave me wondering why?

With 6 1/2' medium weight "Ugly stick" rods, casting, bail closing, and retrieving would be a nitpickers dilemma because I could not fault either reel at all. Using the drag on the Sienna is more straightforward than the Stradic, but the Stradic drag with the lever is much stronger, likely a better choice for bigger fish and once set is a pretty cool feature. I'll use it when I target big snakeheads.

The Stradic is a visual class act though and having a spare spool for braided or a heavier / lighter line for sure is cool, and the knob is "dented" in an exact position for for my thumb. Oh, I fish southpaw, and this reel was the only reel I ever had a head scratching time changing over from right to lefty. There's a threaded bushing of sorts on the handle shaft, that if it drifts outward it will not go back into the reel. 

Spare parts... The Stradic came with an EXTREMELY SMALL exploded diagram parts diagram with part numbers, but with the HUGE ever changing Shimano product line I wonder how long parts will actually be available, hopefully it works as good and long as others who have never needed a part over many years of service. The basic "throw away" Sienna does not have a spare part diagram. With a price tag of ~$45 I can buy 3 spare reels and be way ahead of the curve. 

I still need one more reel (I use 3 when I go out, all rigged with different lures and I'd like one spare reel at home) and even though I have the coin for another Stradic I'll get a couple more of the Sienna models instead.


----------



## Jim

Thanks for your review, I appreciate it.


----------



## gnappi

Today was my first full day using the Stradic, and after about 4 hours it stopped dead in its tracks. I found that somehow the 8 lb test hybrid line got under the spool and locked it up tight. This was an unfortunate thing to happen, but I had two other rods and reels on board for just such an occasion (but I never expected to have the Stradic disabled) luckily my little Finn Nor and Shimano Sienna spinners saved the day. It sure was a bear getting that mono cut out from the spindle.

That sub $50 Sienna is looking better all the time.


----------



## gnappi

Update 2...

Today I fished with the Stradic for about an hour, and noticed something odd...

Y'know when the line wraps once around the tip or the bail and it seems to drag a bit reeling it in? Well this happened today, and AGAIN I found that the 8 lb line was under the spool. Luckily I noticed it, spun the reel backward and removed the line from under it without it locking up the reel.

I currently have Penn, Mitchell / Garcia, Shimano, and Finn Nor spinning reels and NEVER EVER had this issue in the 55+ years I've used spinning reels. 

I take 3 rods and reels on the boat, so no biggie there, a PITA for sure because I use all three and can live with two, but for walking the SFWMD system with one rod, I simply cannot trust it. So for $225 I have an impressive wall hanger or one that's limited to boat use where backup is available.


----------



## LDUBS

Wow, that is disappointing to hear. I would be feeling a little "testy". Have you shared this with the folks at Shimano or the place where you bought it? Sounds like you got a bad one that they should replace.

Edit: Are you using the same hybrid line on your other spinning reels? I think I recall reading that stuff does not always play nicely with spinning reels.


----------



## gnappi

LDUBS said:


> Wow, that is disappointing to hear. I would be feeling a little "testy". Have you shared this with the folks at Shimano or the place where you bought it? Sounds like you got a bad one that they should replace.
> 
> Edit: Are you using the same hybrid line on your other spinning reels? I think I recall reading that stuff does not always play nicely with spinning reels.



Yeah, I'm using the same line on all my reels now. I may call Shimano about it, but the high end rear drag models are not sold in the U.S and I got mine from an importer, they may pull the "authorized agent" no support excuse for not honoring their warranty.


----------



## LDUBS

gnappi said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is disappointing to hear. I would be feeling a little "testy". Have you shared this with the folks at Shimano or the place where you bought it? Sounds like you got a bad one that they should replace.
> 
> Edit: Are you using the same hybrid line on your other spinning reels? I think I recall reading that stuff does not always play nicely with spinning reels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm using the same line on all my reels now. I may call Shimano about it, but the high end rear drag models are not sold in the U.S and I got mine from an importer, they may pull the "authorized agent" no support excuse for not honoring their warranty.
Click to expand...


They could very well use the gray market issue as an excuse, but if it were me I would call anyway. Really nothing to lose other than some time. 

Completely unrelated and of no real importance, but I wonder where they got the name Stradic. When I google it there doesn't seem to be any definition other than the name for a Shimano reel.


----------



## gnappi

LDUBS said:


> Completely unrelated and of no real importance, but I wonder where they got the name Stradic. When I google it there doesn't seem to be any definition other than the name for a Shimano reel.



Probably a phoneme name generator that puts words together, y'know like the ones the drug manufacturers use


----------



## The10Man

This is an excellent report. I've heard great things about the Stradic but I've never considered buying one because of the price. I've also head great things about the Sienna's, especially for the price and don't think I've heard too many people say anything bad about them. In fact, I think the Sienna will be the next reel that I buy.


----------



## Fishrman

For me and my lake type fishin (not catfishin in the river), I am admittedly addicted to a smooth reel with smooth drag. That being said, I have a very good fishing bud that can afford whatever reel he wants and could care less about smooth. Similarly, he doesn't care that much about sensitivity in his rods. He buys pretty much whatever is on sale and is an OK reel or rod. I can't speak about your specific CI4+RD as I don't have one. I do have several Stradics from years gone by including the ones made with the wood handles that were made in Japan. Those were and still are good reels. Seems when they started building them in Malaysia, they lost some of their goodness but, for me, still are a great reel. I have 4 of the CI4's with the front drag and have to say, in their defense, best reel I have ever had the pleasure of using. Have a couple of the magnesium bodied Stradics that may be close to the CI4's. My biggest hangup now with the Stradics is that the new ones no longer have the little lever on them to let you free spool. They claim the drag is so smooth that you don't need to back reel but, I am old school and when I get a 5 pound Smallie on that suddenly decides to go the opposite direction, I like the ability to back reel. Smooth drag or not, the hook can still pull out if you happen to not have the best hook set. I talked to a Shimano Rep. shortly after they came out with the new Stradics and told him I thought it was a big mistake. He told me it was not! I didn't get very far with him on the point! Told me the reason they took that feature away was because of guys and the salt water use. Helped to make them more waterproof. I told him I live in Iowa and am a long way from salt water! I just as well have been talking to a wall. Anyway, for me, Shimano is my go to brand for spinning equipment and though they have now done away with the Symetre, that used to be the best reel on the market for the buck. If I were looking for a step above reel and didn't want to spend the coin for a Stradic, I would look at the Nasci or the Sahara. Which model did you get in the CI4? 2500, 3000 or 4000? The 2500 is about the perfect size for me. Also, wondering if you may have possibly put your line on the wrong direction with the troubles you are having. You probably already know there is a right way and a wrong way to put line on a spinning reel. Not trying to be smart but I know there are many that don't know.


----------



## gnappi

I got the 2500, it's a bit big for freshwater lakes here, but likely good for the snakeheads. But with this issue I've not used it in a while. One of these days, I'll change the spool to the smaller one to see if it has a tighter clearance and won't allow the 8 lb hybrid under it. 

I've been looking at the Sahara, it's the only other RD model I can get in the States other than the Sienna that I'd consider, I don't want anything with "Quickfire" so that leaves the Spirex out. The European and Asian fishermen still use the RD widely, I wonder why we don't. 

Like you Shimano is my go to brand nowadays, though I have an old 1000 class Finn Nor that I really like and a couple of old Penn 2500 type reels that I used to use for Dorado / Dolphin and they held up well, and pulled in some big fish.

BTW, the Symetre are still available in Ebay.


----------



## Fishrman

Ya, you can find Symetres if you look around yet. Here is a heck of deal for you if they still have any! https://www.fishingcastle.com/products/Shimano-Symetre-RJ-Rear-Drag-Spinning-Reels-.html


----------



## LDUBS

Fishrman said:


> Ya, you can find Symetres if you look around yet. Here is a heck of deal for you if they still have any! https://www.fishingcastle.com/products/Shimano-Symetre-RJ-Rear-Drag-Spinning-Reels-.html



Hi Fishrman -- have you ordered from these guys? I ask because it smells a little like a scam site to me.


----------



## Fishrman

LDUBS said:


> Fishrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, you can find Symetres if you look around yet. Here is a heck of deal for you if they still have any! https://www.fishingcastle.com/products/Shimano-Symetre-RJ-Rear-Drag-Spinning-Reels-.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fishrman -- have you ordered from these guys? I ask because it smells a little like a scam site to me.
Click to expand...

Ohh, NO!! I have not! Better look around a little more. Sorry! Hey, I may have one in my stash! I tend to buy things when I think the price is right or I think they may stop making them. I will look. Maybe we could make a trade deal for your Stradic you don't like?


----------



## New River Rat

gnappi said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unrelated and of no real importance, but I wonder where they got the name Stradic. When I google it there doesn't seem to be any definition other than the name for a Shimano reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a phoneme name generator that puts words together, y'know like the ones the drug manufacturers use
Click to expand...



.....or Trump wimmen....


----------

